# Nigerianischer Astronaut seit Jahren allein im All



## Gamer090 (15. Februar 2016)

Hi zusammen

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein oder? Da ist doch tatsächlich ein Nigerianischer Astronaut im All von den Russen zurück gelassen worden weil sie kein Platz mehr hatten für ihn wegen der Ladung bei der Rückkehr. Man solle 3Mio $ zahlen damit er zurück auf die Erde kann und dafür muss man in der Email nur die Kontodaten angeben. 
So einfach kann man jemanden helfen der im All ganz allein ist und Sehnsüchtig wartet nach Hause zu kommen, also worauf warten wir noch? 

Quelle 20min.ch
-------

Im Ernst, wer darauf reinfällt der ist selber Schuld, solche Emails gibt es täglich jede Menge aber die Ideen gehen den Leuten nie aus.


----------



## Quat (15. Februar 2016)

Heißen die bei den Russen nicht Kosmonauten?


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Februar 2016)

Quat schrieb:


> Heißen die bei den Russen nicht Kosmonauten?



Gut möglich aber ich habe den Artikel nur übernommen und nicht geschrieben, kannst dem Autor mal den Fehler mitteilen.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2016)

Interessant wäre noch zu wissen, wo er da sein soll.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

Ich habe da gleichmal was überwiesen, das arme Schwein!
 Ganz alleine, vermutlich noch als der alten Mir, die doch nur
technische Schäden hat!

Danke für den Link, aber ich gleich an alle Freunde geschickt!


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre noch zu wissen, wo er da sein soll.


Naja es muss schon eine Raumstation sein woher sonst soll die Email kommen?? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe da gleichmal was überwiesen, das arme Schwein!
> Ganz alleine, vermutlich noch als der alten Mir, die doch nur
> technische Schäden hat!
> 
> Danke für den Link, aber ich gleich an alle Freunde geschickt!



Gleich die 3Mio oder??


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Naja es muss schon eine Raumstation sein woher sonst soll die Email kommen??





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ganz alleine, vermutlich noch als der alten Mir, die doch nur
> technische Schäden hat!


Ach in der Mir ist der.
Wie, die ist 2001 kontrolliert abgestürzt?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Februar 2016)

Russische Raumstationen gibt es zurzeit keine im Orbit, aber es gab mit der Zeit einige davon, zurzeit sind zwei da oben und auch aktiv, die ISS und eine chinesische Raumstation.
Es hat ein neuer Wettlauf im All begonnen, darum wird es noch mehr Raumstationen geben, auch die nur ihre eigenes Süppchen kochen wollen, die gründe hierbei sind zwar bescheuert (nach : "Ich will wer sein, darum brauche ich das") aber es ist toll dass es dahingehend weiter geht.


----------



## mayo (21. Februar 2016)

Wieso wird hier so ein Spam Mist verbreitet...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (21. Februar 2016)

Weil er witzig ist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2016)

Da hätte der nigerianische Luftikus mal besser seine Raumfahrt bei den Holländern gebucht da die notfalls einfach einen Wohnwagen an die Rakete gehängt hätten. Er hätte ja auch eben zum Mond schwimmen können und mit der dort geparkten Präsidentenlimo einfach zurück fahren können.
Es ist wirklich amüsant zu lesen mit was für Seemannsgarn versucht wird Kasse zu machen. Mich würde wirklich mal interessieren wer auf den Kram reinfällt


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Februar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da hätte der nigerianische Luftikus mal besser seine Raumfahrt bei den Holländern gebucht da die notfalls einfach einen Wohnwagen an die Rakete gehängt hätten. Er hätte ja auch eben zum Mond schwimmen können und mit der dort geparkten Präsidentenlimo einfach zurück fahren können.
> Es ist wirklich amüsant zu lesen mit was für Seemannsgarn versucht wird Kasse zu machen. Mich würde wirklich mal interessieren wer auf den Kram reinfällt



Anscheinend genug, mich wundert es schon ob die Betrüger damit Geld machen und falls ja, wie viel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2016)

Man muss aber wirklich 50 Jahre im Koma verbracht haben um gerade in so einem Bereich nicht bemerkt zu haben das kein 3. Welt Häuptling jemals so viel Höhenluft geschnuppert haben kann. Auch die Zeitdauer sollte wirklich sogar dem Neandertaler klar machen das so etwas noch nie gegeben hatte. Aber ich muss gestehen das ich schon etliche Mitmenschen zu einer Wattwanderung nach Helgoland überreden hätte können


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Februar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Man muss aber wirklich 50 Jahre im Koma verbracht haben um gerade in so einem Bereich nicht bemerkt zu haben das kein 3. Welt Häuptling jemals so viel Höhenluft geschnuppert haben kann. Auch die Zeitdauer sollte wirklich sogar dem Neandertaler klar machen das so etwas noch nie gegeben hatte. Aber ich muss gestehen das ich schon etliche Mitmenschen zu einer Wattwanderung nach Helgoland überreden hätte können



Eigentlich merkt es schon jeder, aber es gibt immer solche die glauben so ziemlich alles


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2016)

Ok dann bekenne ich mich für schuldig was die Überredungskunst angeht


----------

